# What's up with my ADF? (w/pic)



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so you prolly know the story by now. adf, tank too deep, hanging out in a breeder net right now with some stuff on the bottom to mock substrate till he gets a tank tomorrow morning. anyways, noticed this today (see the pic).



oh man.....doesn't look good.

I've added a red outline to increase visibility.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So there is like a transparent bubble on the right side of the frog?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sorry, that's the quality of the photo. the part that appears translucent is just some water on him reflecting. the outlined portion is all flesh. it's not see through at all.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well it looks like his abdomen is distended for some reason has he been relieving himself?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

there's detritus at the bottom of the breeder net that i didn't put there, but i haven't actually seen him pass anything. he's definately not eating though, i should have realized sooner.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

if you gently turn the frog over is there anything visible on the underside? Bulges, bumps, etc? Anything strange?

He's definitely not eating?

Breathing ok?

Moving normally? Sluggish?

Has the swelling grown/shrank - how long has it been like this did you say?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow it's a lot harder to turn over the frog than i thought. he WAS pretty damned sluggish but full of life when i try to turn him over. there doesn't appear to be anything strange underneath him. he is breathing fine. the swellng my have shrunk a little. it's quite difficult to tell how long he's had it. he's been in bad shape for about four days, but the swelling i noticed yesterday.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

well make sure he's getting enough fiber, keep him in like laboratory clean water, and hope for the best


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yup. guess we'll see.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

best of luck with the frogger


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi been away just noticed your post I really dont think Its from your tank being to deep I keep my frogs in a 20 gal and never had a problem as do some of my friends. It really sounds like a bacterial infection. they become very lethargic, refuse to eat and spend alot of time floating on the surface. Theres a antibacteral medicine called Moroxy thats safe for frogs,crabs and shrimp also it could be Dropsey if the body and legs are swollen sorry but theres no cure for it and it almost always fatal. Hope this helps if you have anymore question feel free to pm me Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Although a 20 is survivable, generally speaking the common agreement is that you should keep these in a shallow tank to make them comfy


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sorry, i should have updated this. i'd got him in a little one gallon and i actually started treating with moroxy.

anyways, he didn't make it. he lasted another three days or so but didn't respond to any treatment. when i got him out of the tank and got a decent look at him there appeared to be a fair deal of trauma to his side. bruising/scuffs/small marks or tears that i couldn't see before. 

guess he got injured somehow. maybe the filter, i dunno.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What kind of gravel was he on they should be kept on fine gravel or sand as they are very delicate and can bruise and tear on bigger gravel. You can also keep them on the rounded pea gravel. Sorry your little guy didnt make it did you have fish in with them when I first bought mine I had swordfish and they picked on the frogs so I got rid of the swordfish. Pat


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the gravel was a little too big/rough for him. i also kept swords but i didn't notice any aggressiveness. 

Either way, i'm done with adfs for a while. i've got enough work to do on my tank as it is. poor little fella...


----------

